# MY TAKE ON H.I.D.



## FASTCAR (Sep 26, 2007)

I have tested a few H.I.D. I kept the PL24 and Boxer.

In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.

Both are decently small, Hell the boxer is soda can size or near that.
Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill.

My 2 cents


----------



## Nitro (Sep 26, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill.


 
Sounds like this statement is coming from someone who never had any light over 1300 lumens. :hahaha:


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually I have used 5000+ lumen lights..maybee 10 000+..heck 1 on a bradley I was on had a warning sticker like :

Do not look into the beam less then 1500' or damage will occur.
Several insurgents did get a blast at 100 or so..and DID NOT like it.

I was just saying that often H.I.D. can light up stuff at a range greater then the eyes can focus on.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 26, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I have tested a few H.I.D. I kept the PL24 and Boxer.
> 
> In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.
> 
> ...



Different people have different needs.
When I started in CPf I spent most of my time in the LED forum.
I must say I could get by with low levels of light, but I live in a VERY dark area and find that HID's like the N30 are not only easy to carry around, but all of that extra light makes everything easier to see. The spill itself lights up my front yard nicely. I have also found that there are times I am walking at night that cars don't seem to care if people are walking with flashlights. Now when that person bathes the entire road around him or herself in light it is AMAZING how careful these drivers become.
When I was testing a N30 prototype a local Cable serviceman drove up to me and asked what I had. He wanted one. He said, "This area is so dark in fall and winter that I am always have trouble finding homes and doing the work I need to do. That light would make my life a lot easier."

Last winter I used my different HID lights to light up portions of my yard nice and bright as I put up different Christmas decorations. It sure beat running chords for floodlights. 

I also make sure that any family members traveling in the mountains behind where we live have at least one charged N30 in the car, accidents happen. I was an EMT when I was younger and really believe that in emergency situations, you can't have too much light. This is why I carry my Polarion X1 in my mtb backpack when I am doing long solo rides.
You don't have to be a Ranger to be a good samaritan. 

When my family wants to play games like Croquet in fall, it is 3 of my HID lights that turn my lawn into a nicely lit croquet field. 

I also find the extra brightness of the more powerful HID's make great job site lighting devices. I was working on doing a custom finish on some garage doors this last spring and part of them had to be glazed when the doors were up. This glaze coat was critical for making the otherwise plain, blotchy, Douglas fir doors look like Alder. There were no plugs in the new garage so a Costco HID and an Amonotech Illuminator did a great job of lighting up the doors from ceiling bounce in this dark garage well enough for me to do the job properly when I was on a ladder and they were only about two feet from the ceiling. This was a 3 million dollar home and saying the garage was too dark to do a good job since there was not sufficient electricity just would not have cut the mustard. Last year I was doing a woodworking project for some friends in my yard and had the HID's out again. This time they were lighting up the underside of a Pop up sun shade and made the area I was working in look like a regular workshop.

I have a friend that uses his X1 with a diffusion filter for filming video.
One CPF member uses an Amondotech Illuminator and an N30 for doing videos of caves.
Numerous people have reported using Costco HID's shining against campers or trailer for very effective area lighting when in the middle of nowhere camping.
Once CPF member reported loaning an Amondotech Illuminator to a Baja 500 suport crew vehicle when their lights went out. They used it as a head light till they could get to the next camp.

Quite simply putting it.

The Longer I have these 30 and 35 watt HID lights the more practical day to day uses I have for them. Uses that make me never want to be without at least an N30 available to me whenever I am out and about.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 26, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Actually I have used 5000+ lumen lights..maybee 10 000+..heck 1 on a bradley I was on had a warning sticker like :
> 
> Do not look into the beam less then 1500' or damage will occur.
> Several insurgents did get a blast at 100 or so..and DID NOT like it.


 
I figured you may have used brighter lights then 1300L, that's why I worded it the way I did.



> I was just saying that often H.I.D. can light up stuff at a range greater then the eyes can focus on.


 
However, I have to disagree with you. I would much rather use my CC (50W HID, 5500L) then a 3000L light. Not because I can see farther, but because I can see better. It almost seems like objects are closer with a brighter light.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 26, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill.
> 
> My 2 cents



Sigh.....here we go again. :shakehead

There's some consolation in realizing that 2 cents will no longer buy anything.


----------



## PayBack (Sep 26, 2007)

Need? More than you need? Please people don't start using that word here.  I'd have to get rid of 90% of my lights if I reduced my collection down to what I need.

Having said that, I don't agree with the overkill comment. I don't know exactly what my Power on Board HID puts out, but I certainly wouldn't call it over kill. Past 100 metres I think it's about right. Lighting things up isn't enough, sometimes you need to light them up well. You're also forgetting that no everyones eyesight is the same and some objects reflect light better than others.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Sep 26, 2007)

PayBack said:


> Need? More than you need? Please people don't start using that word here.  I'd have to get rid of 90% of my lights if I reduced my collection down to what I need.



Sorta depends on how you define "need," now doesn't it? We ARE flashoholics here, now.


----------



## PayBack (Sep 26, 2007)

Good point!


----------



## GilmoreD (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's one thing I've noticed with alot of light: I use a Boxer 24W. With that light throwing as much light as it does, I don't have to pause as long to identify what I'm looking at. With less light, it take me longer to process what I'm looking at. 
As soooo many sayings go, I'd rather have too much light and not need it, than to need it and not have enough.
Dave


----------



## 65535 (Sep 26, 2007)

Using a larger light you can use it less, that saves time and battery life, in the long run it's easier to flood the entire area than to point and peak.

Just my 20,000 lumens.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 26, 2007)

I use my single 18650 diffused lights 99.99999999999999999999999999% of the time.Nice "wall of light" for 200x200 or so.

Usually thats overkill.

I guess you can use Bunker Busters to kill a single target ( person)...99% of the time a .22 would do the trick.

To date, I have never needed more then a 200ish lumen light when I had one.100% of the time, 200ish has been overkill for me.

Im wondering if CPFers in general are 1/2 blind OR have 75 100W bulbs inside the house in 20x20 rooms.Heck my own sister DOES have about 2x as many lights inside as me..and she turns all of them on.

I guess I use light only as needed.Others go for overkill.


As I stated "Normal daily use"
Dont need 1300+ lumens to : walk the dog,scan the yard,change a tire,spot a perp,find so and so under a table that my woman dropped or to check for ...earwax.In "normal" tasks 200 or less is good enough for me.
Then again....I dont use a flamethrower to light the BBQ grill...and in these parts cars sure see a 200ish lumen light..and react.I use a 200ish on my bike and have had not 1 issue with a car in thousands of miles.

This post was not a flame or picking on any 1 person.Personally I only keep a few lights.I use them for actual low light issues.They are not in a trophy case nor am I scared to carry any light I own OR god forbid scratch/dent one.Hell used my 4dd mag as a hammer many times.
Maybee I think of it as wastefull....shrug.

I am not anti-HID by any means.The 1% or less they have a legit useage ,im glad I have them.

I.M.O. 90% of cpf have HID and other similar very high lumen lights for 3 reasons.

#1 to show off.."pissing contest" like having the fastest car
#2 its a cool gadget to play with..if you can afford it..hell why not
#3 they are a flashlight nutjob


My 2 cents:thumbsup:


**I diffuse almost all my lights..I never "point and peek"..hence various flood VS throw rants and my diffuser material


----------



## 65535 (Sep 26, 2007)

i guess you know why I own a SF u2 now.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 26, 2007)

Not a U2 fan myself, but thats a decent light for 99.9% of "normal" tasks


----------



## BVH (Sep 26, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.




Fastcar, nothing wrong with your line above. You are simply stating that YOU don't see any need. That is perfectly fine.



fastcar said:


> Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill.



Above is where I take issue. Here, you are claiming to know what others need. How do you know what others need?

I think others are best suited to know what their needs are.

Lux, the above is my dollars worth. Inflation, you know!


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

Q: "Above is where I take issue. Here, you are claiming to know what others need. How do you know what others need?"



A:Well I started this thread, and its my thoughts.
I guess you can have any "issues" you want.
Feel free to start you own thread about how you need 1300+ lumens for daily "normal"tasks.Perhaps others agree.

This is why we have a cpf forum.Different ideas and thoughts from all types of sheeple.

In my life 99.99999999999999999% of the time 200L or less is overkill.
Spoke to 100s of great cpfers on the phone..seems like all agree
No one I know owns,uses or needs a HID.

If I could have ONE light..a small 200ish lumen or a huge HID for "normal" tasks..im taking the 200, but thats me.To each his own..as they say.

"search/rescue/park ranger" may be the 1% that "daily"might need 1300+...IMO


again all MY thoughts.

My 2 cents


----------



## PayBack (Sep 27, 2007)

Now I don't understand your post at all. You say 99.00 etc % of the time, HID is overkill. To me this implies that people here use them for changing lightbulbs or walking the dog.

You say it's not a flame but to me that implies CBF'ers are stupid. I suspect they own lesser lights for lesser tasks.

BTW, I own, need and use a HID... but then you don't know me. And no I don't use it to find loose change as you imply we do, I use an LED for that. 

Oh and I drive an SUV, and that's more wasteful than owning a HID.


Here's my 10c, my 2c is free.


----------



## Steve CS (Sep 27, 2007)

Bottom line, it just boils down to what you like. I live in a big city and with all the ambiant light I have no "real" need for a HID light. Yes, my old Surfire 9N (140 lumen) with a turbo head is all I need. Then, about 2 weeks ago I bought a Sam's HID. I still use the 9N around the house but the HID has opened up a whole new hobby for me. It is just plain old fun to fire that baby up in a dark place. Not showing off, all by myself. It amazes me how far the light is thrown and it is fun to literally scare racoons and squirels out of trees at night a hunred or so yards off. The newness may wear off and I may never use it agin....but so far, it's been a lot of fun. But hey, if you do not want one, don't buy one. :shrug:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Feel free to start you own thread about how you need 1300+ lumens for daily "normal"tasks.Perhaps others agree.


I don't think anyone said they need a 1300+ L light for "normal" daily tasks. However there are times when bigger is better, even though *you* haven't found them yet.



> In my life 99.99999999999999999% of the time 200L or less is overkill.
> Spoke to 100s of great cpfers on the phone..seems like all agree
> No one I know owns,uses or needs a HID.


Again, just because *you* and your 100 CPF'ers only need a <200L light most of the time doesn't mean some people don't have a use for bigger lights.



> If I could have ONE light..a small 200ish lumen or a huge HID for "normal" tasks..im taking the 200, but thats me.


I agree. I'd pick my 120P. And I bet most people with big HID's would agree also. But just because a light isn't needed as often, doesn't mean it's not needed.



> "search/rescue/park ranger" may be the 1% that "daily"might need 1300+...IMO


 
How about people who boat, fish, hunt, camp, ranch, farm, offroad or are on more then a few acers of land for whatever reason.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 27, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Q: "Above is where I take issue. Here, you are claiming to know what others need. How do you know what others need?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have not even been a CPF member for a year and you have spoken to 100's of cpfers on the phone about this :thinking: .
How many "hundreds" 200, 300, 500, 900, ?
I am curious why not needing an HID is is such an important issue to talk to "hundreds" of cpfer's about.

I think you belong on a phone forum.   

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> You have not even been a CPF member for a year and you have spoken to 100's of cpfers on the phone about this :thinking: .
> How many "hundreds" 200, 300, 500, 900, ?
> I am curious why not needing an HID is is such an important issue to talk to "hundreds" of cpfer's about.


 
No kidding! I wonder how many of these CPFer's will be posting in this thread.


----------



## Sway (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm happy you found a light that works for you 

I have different needs, for me life begins at 150 yards with a spot and goes out to 800/900 yard range (cars/truck) size targets that are where they shouldn't be and for fun I like to light up things at 1/2 mile or better. 

I have around 4770 lumens to work with in my modified HID spotlight, take away 1/3 for reflector and lens loss and I have around 3180 lumens out the front give or take a little, I still don't have enough 

Double or triple the output *for my use* would not be too much, being able to full illuminate or burn down a target at range for safety as a stand off device or pure shock comes in pretty handy.

Please put me down as one of the CPFers that owns, uses and needs a KICK *** HID :wave:

Later
Kelly


----------



## PayBack (Sep 27, 2007)

Nitro said:


> No kidding! I wonder how many of these CPFer's will be posting in this thread.



Well I did get a call last night.. it was someone with some kind of a survey. I said I wasn't interested, but perhaps it was him? Next time someone calls with a servey I'll ask if they're a CBF'er calling about HIDs.


----------



## mikehill (Sep 27, 2007)

For me I can see both sides... years ago I could of used one but I hadn't heard of them. Now I don't need one .. but am getting a Boxer anyhow  My M90 does everything I actually need, but I just can't resist it !


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 27, 2007)

personally i want an EDC flashlight that is about the size of my WE M100x, and has a 5 hour runtime, and over 1 trillion LUMENS. (hey i can dream can t I? :naughty: ) 

There is no such thing as "too much". Nope.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 27, 2007)

GilmoreD said:


> Here's one thing I've noticed with alot of light: I use a Boxer 24W. With that light throwing as much light as it does, I don't have to pause as long to identify what I'm looking at. With less light, it take me longer to process what I'm looking at.
> As soooo many sayings go, I'd rather have too much light and not need it, than to need it and not have enough.
> Dave


 
Spot on Dave my feelings/thoughts exactly.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 27, 2007)

About a month ago a person in a jet ski was left floating in the water at the lake where I have a house at after the jet ski would not start. It got dark, and no lights. I took my BB in a search expedition for this person whom we found in the jetski near the island (a little island in the lake). As she had gone in daylight, she took no lights. The big beam of the BB could spot her and the jet ski about 300 yards away in the dark lake and we didn't need small swaths for the search. How's that for real life use of the BB ? I'll tell you, these search missions might come again at that place so my BB actually lives in my lake house. I will not part with this light ever.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

Sway said:


> I'm happy you found a light that works for you
> 
> I have different needs, for me life begins at 150 yards with a spot and goes out to 800/900 yard range (cars/truck) size targets that are where they shouldn't be and for fun I like to light up things at 1/2 mile or better.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sway, :wave:

How's the Blitz doing? You still running the same setup?

Did you happen to get a peek at my new toy (3rd picture down)? It took me 3 years, but I finally got one.  What's nice is I can use the same battery to run my CC. I'll be taking long distance shots over the weekend, so keep an eye out.


----------



## yonispinal (Sep 27, 2007)

+1 J3bnl and Dave.

i have recently got the boxer 24w and have found that in use it makes life alot easier when out and about walking. I got it for extra throw when out camping and mountain walking to make life easier when trying to spot features in the distance but found that even for "close" range activities the amount of light made things easier (wide spill beam). 

I still use the P2D for general use, but the boxer gives me alot more versatility. I thought of getting a tiablo/MRV for reach, but am glad i went for the boxer as i would always think "i wished i got the HID..."

PS- It's a great gadget...

Just my 10 pence

john


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

Again, I started this thread and its my thoughts.Your welcome to yours.I attack and flame no 1.

As far as speaking with 100's:

WELL over 100 called me about the FASTCAR Diffuser thread in review area..I included my email and phone #
Most chatted about lights in general. ALL kinds of topics and uses.Met some great folks..and a few REALLY hung up on flashlights.

From memory of the 100+ that chatted for 5-60 mins about lights...HID was talked about.( other subjects as well)usually about how its just a WOW thing.

As a few of you are interested, of the 100+ I spoke with at length...about every one prefered small lights with massive flood and not alot of throw for "normal" tasks.
From memory 1 

maybee 2 even had a HID...cost or overkill was the theme.

Not sure how ME not using a HID for my reasons offends some of you personally.

Just for a goof, included is a fast list of 1 day ago.

Dog lost toy..used small diffused light for search under chairs
Needed to look under the Hood of 9 cars here at work..small diffused light
Whats new? Nikki dropped earring back piece..small diffused light
Walk dog..small diffused light
take out trash..small diffused light
bike ride ...small diffused light
dog walk...small diffused light
locked door check b4 bed..small diffused light

For MY daily use..HID it just not needed 99% of the time or more...AND overkill.From 100s I talked to..HID is not needed for "normal" tasks.
Because Im here a year or less changes nothing.

Im also huge on diffusers..finding that 99% of the time throw is wasted and useless/overkill.It seems 100s agree with this.( based on: 100s of phone calls, emails, PM and folks getting diffuser often 20-100 SQ inches at a pop)

Im not anti HID at all. IMO 99+% of the time HID and other high power lights are overkill.

I would think that less then 15% of CPF even own a HID or 300+ lumen light.

**The biggest fear,talked about 1000s of times on CPF is: ( drum roll please)
Disrupting night adapted vision.HID is like garlic to vampires to CPFers then.1300-5000+ lumens is evil !!! evil I say !
Well you get the point

Again just my thoughts.your welcome to yours and I wont flame you for them.Perhaps I have good vision and can see better at night and or require less light...shrug



**camping, 1 time a jet ski flips and so on..I dont see these as "normal DAILY events"..as I said 99% of the time I find HID useless and over kill...1% im glad I have one..heck 1 day soon I may have a reason for all that light.I would rather have it and not need it..then need it and not have it.

AGAIN..MY thoughts
My 2 cents


FYI...read thread name

MY TAKE ON HID
key word..."MY" I do not speak for others..OR thread would have been named

FACTS ON HID , I SPEAK FOR ALL OF CPF


----------



## Ra (Sep 27, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I was just saying that often H.I.D. can light up stuff at a range greater then the eyes can focus on.




Yep !! Youre right !! :










Regards,


Ra.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh nice photoshop trick..or is that real?
lol


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

Fastcar, I agree with and/or have no problems with most of what you said. However, this statement "Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill." is the one that some people take offense to, and/or believe is false.

There are a lot of uses for high powered spotlights, even though 99.9% of the time you don't see a use for them. I guess I'm having trouble understanding why you're having trouble understanding. :thinking:


----------



## Dr.K (Sep 27, 2007)

There was a point in my life when a match in the dark was good enough.....not since HID came into my life.:twothumbs


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

Thread name : MY TAKE ON HID


Im not here to win votes.
Im not here to get back pats.

I call it how I see it.Popular or not.


This was NOT a poll ..actually I assumed that no one would even reply.

Again, its free..For those that are DIE HARD overlumeniods...start a thread on your take on HID.I sure wont flame you for your thoughts.

This section is NOT called : HID..must be positive or else others attack you personally

Perhaps in YOUR daily lives you need HID..I and most dont.

HIDs are the least owned type of lights here and in the general public for a reason.

Heck I AM part time LEO/military..we dont use HID 99+% of the time
No cops for 50+ miles use HID
No Fire use HID here
no ems use HID here
NO fema ( 1 of the fema HQ is here in Piscataway) here has a HID

I would say that EVERY person I have ever met, seen or read about owns 1 flashlight of some type.I would also say that less then .001% of americans have a HID or less.

As I first said more or less : 99% of the time HID is useless and overkill..perhaps some of you ARE that 1%...or just "flashaholics"


**its funny, I spoke with many CPFers on the phone..Quite a few "lurk" and others rarely post....why? Most are scared to death to post and get attacked for personal thoughts.Perhaps we all need a disclaimer on a sig line.....even on threads called MY take ( insert subject here)


----------



## robo21 (Sep 27, 2007)

I found a group of people who *need* HID: *Heroes*

Check out this video: http://www.streamlight.com/HID_movie2.html


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

The reason most people don't have HID lights is because they are relatively new, and not many people know about them. And/or they are too expensive. It wasn't until recently that the Sams 35W HID came out, probably because of CPF users. If HID's were as cheap and available as Halogens, they would be just as popular.

Half the people I know have Halogen spotlights, 50 or 100 Watts. If your theory was true, why do all these (Non-Flashaholic) people have lights >1300 Lumens? Heck my dad bought a 100W spotlight years ago to spot Salmon in Lake Michigan. You can never have enough light when Salmon fishing off the piers of Lake Michigan. We lugged a huge deep cycle lead acid battery around on wheels, just to use it. My dad was the most practical person I know, but if there was a brighter spotlight, he would have bought it. That's one reason I built the CC.

It's fine to state your opinion, but saying "Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill." is not stating your opinion. It is stating something as fact, which is in fact, false.


----------



## jrv (Sep 27, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I have tested a few H.I.D. I kept the PL24 and Boxer.
> 
> In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.


You're probably letting your tools dictate your actions instead of the other way around. In other words, you may be limiting the things you do based on the tools you already have available rather than changing tools as needed to do some other task.

For example you might have a bunch of nails, and a hammer is a fine tool with these . If someone showed you a sledgehammer it might be baffling: what use is a sledgehammer in pounding nails?

The answer of course is that the sledgehammer is for entirely different tasks for which the regular hammer is poorly suited, and the fact that a sledgehammer is an inappropriate tool for use with a nail does _not_ mean it's inappropriate for other tasks, or that a hammer is better suited in other cases.

If I had a 35W HID I wouldn't use it to go get the mail from the mailbox or find screws dropped in the carpet. But I might try to do new things I can't do now - nighttime wildlife surveys, lighting up entire roof workareas for a friend who does structural thermal surveys, etc.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi FASTCAR, 

I do not see anybody here, myself included as flaming you. You after all posted in the HID forum lettting us know how you feel.

Your statements will be in green-

I have tested a few H.I.D. I kept the PL24 and Boxer.
In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.
Both are decently small, Hell the boxer is soda can size or near that.
Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill.
My 2 cents 

A good number of real world day to day needs and uses for HID's were explained by myself and others. 

You then said that you have spoken to HUNDREDS, plural, of cpfer's and re-asserted that you and they feel HID is overkill. You stated you feel it is overkill for 99.99999999999999999% of the time in your life and have spoken to others who agree.
Next you mention possibly rescue Rangers would possibly be in the percent of the population that may need these.

A:Well I started this thread, and its my thoughts.
I guess you can have any "issues" you want.
Feel free to start you own thread about how you need 1300+ lumens for daily "normal"tasks.Perhaps others agree.

This is why we have a cpf forum.Different ideas and thoughts from all types of sheeple.

In my life 99.99999999999999999% of the time 200L or less is overkill.
Spoke to 100s of great cpfers on the phone..seems like all agree
No one I know owns,uses or needs a HID.

If I could have ONE light..a small 200ish lumen or a huge HID for "normal" tasks..im taking the 200, but thats me.To each his own..as they say.

"search/rescue/park ranger" may be the 1% that "daily"might need 1300+...IMO

In other words you are saying that only

0.00000000000000001% of the time you will ever need more more then 200 lumens. Now you are in the HID forum saying others agree with you.
How can this not be taken as baiting? :thinking:
You seem to want to share your opinion as long as nobody else calls you to task.

I don't think there are enough people on earth that use flashlights to find the 0.00000000000000001% of a time a you would need a flashlight over 200 Lumens, according to your numbers.   

You accuse HID forum members of flaming you yet, I will say again, you seem to be baiting them.
One thing that you will find out in the HID forum is that people are expected to be fair and honest in their reporting and sharing of information.
Let opinions be stated as opinions and facts as facts.
I am not the only one around here that will take people to task for gross generalizations like-

100's when it really means a possibly a little over a 100.

or

99.99999999999999999% of the time you will never need a light over 200 lumens. Or you will only need over 200 Lumens 0.00000000000000001% of the time. Do you really believe that less then one quadrillionth of the time number you wrote?

We all appreciate the fact that you do not need more light in your daily life.
Just stop grossly exagerating in the HID forum when letting us know how unnecessary you feel our HID's are in your life.

You do not need HID's. I don't attack you for that.
I do need HID's, don't attack me for that.

Once again I really do not think HID forums members have been flaming you. They, myself included, have been calling you to task for your baiting and grossly inflated numbers.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## robo21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nitro said:


> The reason most people don't have HID lights is because they are relatively new, and not many people know about them. And/or they are too expensive. It wasn't until recently that the Sams 35W HID came out, probably because of CPF users. If HID's were as cheap and available as Halogens, they would be just as popular.
> 
> Half the people I know have Halogen spotlights, 50 or 100 Watts. If your theory was true, why do all these (Non-Flashaholic) people have lights >1300 Lumens? Heck my dad bought a 100W spotlight years ago to spot Salmon in Lake Michigan. You can never have enough light when Salmon fishing off the piers of Lake Michigan. We lugged a huge deep cycle lead acid battery around on wheels, just to use it. My dad was the most practical person I know, but if there was a brighter spotlight, he would have bought it. That's one reason I built the CC.
> 
> It's fine to state your opinion, but saying "Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill." is not stating your opinion. It is stating something as fact, which is in fact, false.


 
I personally have 2 HID lights and I regularly use both. I wouldn't be without them. I don't have the means to give you a lux, lumens or CP rating but I guarantee you they are bright and they do their job. 

After HID, I'd never go back. 

Here they are, albeit in the "off" condition:


----------



## Dr.K (Sep 27, 2007)

My take?............I freakin LOVE overkill! 



Sorry, but I hd to chime in.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

Well here is a fact, went 35years with NO personal HID..had no use..and did just fine w/o it.I can not think of even 1 task that I would have done IF I had HID for the first 35 or so.

Fact I dont know any non cpf with 35-100w lights.

I assumed as adults that most here could get the jist of my idea.
That VERY few need HIDs on a daily basis.I did not feel I needed to make a list of all that do use them.I think those that do, often have overkill.


Fact : of my roughly 13500 days on earth, I actually needed for "normal" reasons HID type light...let me round high..hmm 1 hour( very high)

So roughly 1/324000 of the time HID is usefull to me...im no math wizz..but 99% useless is near correct...

Fact :I can think of 100's that I know im my life that never owned or used or needed a HID...thats 100% I assume

FYI there is no "bait"

MY TAKE ON HID

read first post..I asked for no pole or discussion.Just made a simple observation on my thoughts.I did not assume I had to be 100% literal ...I also assumed cpfers would get my point.

I say other agree with me..because its true.
If I can hammer a nail in wood in 1 hit..why would I hit it 20x more?
If I can see 99+% of tasks with 200 or less lumens why use HID?
Heck most that use HID's could get away with a magcharger or simliar.
I dont pain at midnight or spot elk at 2am..but thats me..

9 Of us here here at work are laughing.My #2 guy neal just asked me "umm why do these guys take a public MSG board about silly lights so serious"

I really have no answer..nor do I own 30-150 lights...or have 2 of each..or a trophy case for lights..or insurance for them.

Again If your dont like this post..dont read it..or make your own.
I still think some CPFers use 2 much light for most jobs.
I still wont ever use a HID for "most normal tasks"
I still think 99% or more of the world population does not have a need for HID type light levels.

That said:Search/rescue..or park ranger are T W O EXAMPLES OF THOSE THAT JUST MIGHT.IM SURE THERE ARE OTHERS,BUT I DONT CARE ENOUGH TO THINK ABOUT IT..THEN LIST THEM ALL.



***Disclaimer ***
Fastcar is not a sheep
Fastcar is not "P.C."
Fastcar to make a point will ( when not important)use numbers that can be + or - a few %
Fastcar will review products even when it offends brand/type loyal people
Fastcar takes this and ALL I-net boards with a "grain of salt"..look it up
Fastcar has spoken to 100+ maybee 200 ( or 100's if you will) cpf folks.He has spoken with some REAL flashlight nuts.
Fastcar uses the low beams on his cars/trucks...99% of the time
Fastcar will never flame a person, but will defend himself

Again folks, I own and like MY HIDs.They are nifty toys to show off.
Here let me put all this to rest so a few can sleep at night.

If you have a HID..and like or love it..Im glad for you..really.Fisherman..park ranger..overturned jetski spotter and the rest.
ENJOY!!

8:30 here now and dark..walking dog with 200lumens or less.
Wont use HID 2night for any reason.

Like most threads on cpf, this has become silly.
Sorry to all I lied to !! I used my HID 1 hour ( rounded very high) of my 13505 days (324120 hours) I have lived ( also rounded)I will let Stephen Hawkings figure out what EXACT percentage of the time that my HID was usefull to me personally. .0000003085277057197979605%...roughly by fast math


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

Fastcar,

So you went from this statement:
*"Unless you do serious rescue or park ranger work.....even 1300 lumens is way way way overkill."*

to this one:
*"That said:Search/rescue..or park ranger are T W O EXAMPLES OF THOSE THAT JUST MIGHT.IM SURE THERE ARE OTHERS,BUT I DONT CARE ENOUGH TO THINK ABOUT IT..THEN LIST THEM ALL."*

I think the last statement says it all. Why didn't you say that to begin with?


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 27, 2007)

I didnt know I had to


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I didnt know I had to


 
You didn't, unless you wanted people to know your true position. Which is, *you don't know all the uses for HID's, because you don't care enough to think about it.*


----------



## PayBack (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the only reason I jumped in was because of the implication that CBF'ers use HIDs 100% of the time when 99% of the time something less would do. Which would mean they're stupid.

For the record I use LEDs 99% of the time.

And I agree with Nitro, most people don't have HIDs because they're too damn expensive. Before that when hunting I'd use a Thor equivilent which was huge and had a runtime of 20 mins. Now I have a HID (or two) which is smaller, lighter, brighter, and runs for over an hour. Why didn't I get one sooner? Because I couldn't get the Sams one for US$70 sooner.

You want insane, carrying an fn spotlight in a wheelbarrow for 20 mins runtime is insane 

And finally, if I went into a Chev forum and said Chevs were wasteful and their owners were either show offs or stupid, I'd kinda expect to get flamed.


----------



## BVH (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a fact: went 35 years without a computer and did just fine without it! However, it I had learned to use one and bought one earlier in life, i could have been having a lot more fun and doing things I hadn't even thought of much earlier in life. I should have thought out-of-the-box much earlier!

Many times in life, one acquires something and then because of that, discovers many new things he/she can do because of it. It's not always acquiring something to satisfy a current need.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully a moderator will lock the thread. It was stupid from the start, and has gone downhill from there.


----------



## Steve CS (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello Fastcar. I'm in agrement with you on the fact that most (like myself) hardly ever need a HID. I own mine for just plain old fun. Let me ask you a question though............why do you like to drag race when a Ford Fiesta will get you down the same 1/4 mile?????????????? I guess that kinda sums up why so many like HID's. I think that in real life a HID is a lot more useful then a dragster. :nana:


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

There are so many things in life we can do without !!

Why, oh why, is it a nessessity to need a HID !!

I for shure didn't need one.. But since they are around, more and more situations come to life where HID proves its practicallity!

And HID is much fun to play with ! If you don't agree with this: maybe the HID-section at CPF is not the place for you !

That said..I'm going to play with my HID now...


Regards,


Ra.


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll buy my first HID next month, it will be a Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W/168R.
I saw one that belongs to a friend and got crazy with it...
I usually use my SF M4 CB as a searchlight when I hear weird noises near my house and other situations, but when I saw the Boxer 24W... Its much more powerfull and much more efficient on these situations...
And, yes, I do like overkill too !!!
And I like to play with my flashlights too...
I intend to buy after that a Microfire K3500R (can't wait to see her beamshots) and, if I can, A Polarion Helios, a XeRay 50W (Barn Burner conversion ???), A Maxabeam, a Streamlight Litebox HID and ???


----------



## easilyled (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you think that if I go on a Christian forums discussion group
and start a thread saying, "My Take on Christianity" - 99.9999999999%
of the time, there is no need for religion, that it might be interpreted
as a tad provocative?


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my 2 uses:

During a recent hurricane when the power went out and I needed wide area illumination for my basement, my HID came thru for me with flying colors. I was able to save many personal items from being destroyed and also keep an eye on the water level.

and for #2: 

On the 4th of July, some of us were watching fireworks from a sailboat and needed something to guide us back in to the mooring since the rain was very heavy and vis. was reduced to 30 feet or so. A maglite would never suffice for that. HID's on deck came thru once again to help us avoid water hazards. 

Sure I could have went and purchased some big goofy halogen lantern to do half the job that HID's do but I *chose* the easier path. To come here and make an incendiary post like this thread started out with is sure to attract the attention of those of us that love our HID's and wouldn't give up for anything short of life and limb. Furthermore, comments like have been posted here are commonly known as Trolling. Just give it a rest and everyone can get along fine.


----------



## data_lore (Sep 28, 2007)

A HID is invaluable to me as a baliff for our fishing lake. I used to try my best to sweep it with the car headlights but now all I need is the Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W.

It's great to own a HID as well, even if you're not a baliff or the other occupations mentioned in other posts in this thread. The light output is very very useful in certain situations. In fact I would love one of those Polarions (drool ) Bank account says no at the moment, though


----------



## robo21 (Sep 28, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> I'll buy my first HID next month, it will be a Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W/168R.
> I saw one that belongs to a friend and got crazy with it...
> I usually use my SF M4 CB as a searchlight when I hear weird noises near my house and other situations, but when I saw the Boxer 24W... Its much more powerfull and much more efficient on these situations...
> And, yes, I do like overkill too !!!
> ...


 
*This* might just be overkill:







In action:


----------



## Steve CS (Sep 28, 2007)

Fastcar, I still want to know.........what's more useful in real life situations, a HID or a dragster?? :touche:


----------



## robo21 (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve CS said:


> Fastcar, I still want to know.........what's more useful in real life situations, a HID or a dragster?? :touche:


 
I vote Dragster baby!


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

robo21 said:


> *This* might just be overkill:



Sorry robo, that's laser.. Not HID !!! 

So.. If we are going to step away from HID here: How about this:

at least 3,465,600,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cp omnidirectional.. that makes a mere 43,562,592,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Lumens!!

And most of us do love it enough to travel, even on half-yearly basis, to places where we can enjoy the light comming from this "overkill torch"



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> Sorry robo, that's laser.. Not HID !!!
> 
> So.. If we are going to step away from HID here: How about this:
> 
> ...


 
RA, not that a want to get off the subject of bashing HID's,  but I have a question for you. If there was a massive reflector around the Sun, aiming all the light, how much CP/Lux would it be?


----------



## robo21 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> Sorry robo, that's laser.. Not HID !!!
> 
> So.. If we are going to step away from HID here: How about this:
> 
> ...


 
Please don't be "Sorry" Ra. I'm very aware that it's LASER and not HID. Specifically, it's an Advanced Tactical LASER and not HID. But it is a technologically beautiful device and would be excessive for forum members nonetheless. Not me though, I would find a way to BBQ with it.


----------



## HIDSGT (Sep 28, 2007)

Totally disagree. I have had (3) HID lights and the latest one at 1800 lumens is way brighter then the previous at 1300 lumens. I am a Police officer and can say that I cant wait till my new 3500 lumen HID light arrives. When searching for criminals at night there is no amout af extra light that is over kill.

Considering the speed limit is usually 55 mph why would anyone need to buy a new Zo6? Cause people want one!


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> RA, not that a want to get off the subject of bashing HID's,  but I have a question for you. If there was a massive reflector around the Sun, aiming all the light, how much CP/Lux would it be?



I'd love to calculate that for you, but you'll have to provide me with more info:
What diameter reflector do you want, and what is the reflectivity of the reflector-material ??

The reflector has to have a diameter of at least 10 million km !!.. with a center-hole of 1.5million km..


Regards,


Ra.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 28, 2007)

HIDSGT said:


> Considering the speed limit is usually 55 mph why would anyone need to buy a new Zo6? Cause people want one!


 
Man you got that right! But I do take mine out to Willow Springs Intl Raceway frequently and hit 145+ in the front straight. The Z06 is also helpful on those pesky L.A. freeway onramps. It's not excessive at all, in fact, I may need to add power one of these days! :devil:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> I'd love to calculate that for you, but you'll have to provide me with more info:
> What diameter reflector do you want, and what is the reflectivity of the reflector-material ??
> 
> The reflector has to have a diameter of at least 10 million km !!.. with a center-hole of 1.5million km..
> ...


 
Let's do two calculations. 

1) Using the same Reflector/Light Source ratio as a 9"/50W HID. Whatever that is.

2) Using the same Reflector/Light Source ratio as your MaxaBlaster 9"/Short Arc. Whatever that would be.

As far as the reflectivity, whatever your MaxaBlaster has. Also, why would we need a hole? The Sun is self sustaining.


----------



## cchurchi (Sep 28, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I have tested a few H.I.D. I kept the PL24 and Boxer.
> 
> In NORMAL daily use..I can not see ANY use for more light then these make.Un-diffused both light up 100's of yards away no problem.Diffused they light a football field and then some.
> 
> ...


 

This is why I only come out at night. The sun is definately overkill.


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> why would we need a hole? The Sun is self sustaining.




We need a hole to gently push the sun in the reflector.. I don't want to mount the sun from the front: TOOO HOT !!!

OK.. The source-reflectordiameter ratio of Maxablaster is approx 1100.

So 1100 x 1.44 million km (diam sun) equals 1.584 billion km for the reflector diameter with reflectivity of 76%..

In this case,

3,465,600,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cp for the source (sun) means approx 456,535,040,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cp's for sun + reflector



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *FASTCAR*
> 
> 
> _I was just saying that often H.I.D. can light up stuff at a range greater then the eyes can focus on._


 



Ra said:


> Yep !! Youre right !! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ra, I need help. Since the eyes can focus on objects from very close (6 inches) to infinity (distant stars) how is not being able to see what a long throwing light illuminates a focus related issue? When the maxablaster is lighting up streets serveral kilometers away but you can't really see what is being illuminated, isn't that a lack of eye resolution more than it is focus? 

Thanks 

P.S. Ra and Nitro are giving this thread some value despite how silly the OP was.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> We need a hole to gently push the sun in the reflector.. I don't want to mount the sun from the front: TOOO HOT !!!
> 
> OK.. The source-reflectordiameter ratio of Maxablaster is approx 1100.


 
Wow! Just curious, what's the ratio of an HID with same size refector?



> So 1100 x 1.44 million km (diam sun) equals 1.584 billion km for the reflector diameter with reflectivity of 76%..
> 
> In this case,
> 
> 3,465,600,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cp for the source (sun) means approx 456,535,040,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 cp's for sun + reflector


 
So we're talking ~130 times greater? Does that mean the sun would be ~130 brighter/hotter if pointed at us here on earth?

If so, on a Log(100)/Log(2) scale that's only 7. That doesn't seem like much. I was thinking it would be more. :thinking: Am I missing something?

How much closer to the sun would the earth have to be, to equal the same brightness as the "SunBlaster" aimed at us?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> P.S. Ra and Nitro are giving this thread some value despite how silly the OP was.


 
We're just trying to come up with a light that *MIGHT* be overkill.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> We're just trying to come up with a light that *MIGHT* be overkill.


 

LOL....Not possible since even our sun is the perfect size and distance from us. Maybe if Betelgeuse or Antares were there instead of our sun...now that's overkill...hehe


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> When the maxablaster is lighting up streets serveral kilometers away but you can't really see what is being illuminated, isn't that a lack of eye resolution more than it is focus?



Yep, you're right !


And Nitro,

Indeed a factor 130 is way too low ! I must have done something wrong during calculations.. so many numbers...

I'll look into it.. Perhaps not today, but I'll be back!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 28, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Please don't be "Sorry" Ra. I'm very aware that it's LASER and not HID. Specifically, it's an Advanced Tactical LASER and not HID. But it is a technologically beautiful device and would be excessive for forum members nonetheless. Not me though, I would find a way to BBQ with it.



How much is it without the plane?


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> How much is it without the plane?




I can fly a plane.. How much is it including the plane??


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> LOL....Not possible since even our sun is the perfect size and distance from us. Maybe if Betelgeuse or Antares were there instead of our sun...now that's overkill...hehe


 
It may be the perfect size and distance from us now, but when Ra and I come up with a reflector, it will be WAY TOO close.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 28, 2007)

If the diameter of the reflector is to be 1,100 times greater than the diameter of the source, the area of the reflector would be 950331 times greater than the apparent visible area of the sun. 

At a rough guess, this contraption would completely fill the sky (during daytime). I will take out my tape measure tomorrow morning and try to measure it, lol. My guess is that it might get a trifle warm here on earth, possibly uncomfortably so.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> Yep, you're right !
> 
> 
> And Nitro,
> ...


----------



## mikehill (Sep 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> It may be the perfect size and distance from us now, but when Ra and I come up with a reflector, it will be WAY TOO close.



I think you've both already started ....









Global warming ?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> How much is it without the plane?


 
You'd need a plane to get any kind of distance shots. Anything from the ground would be way too close.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> If the diameter of the reflector is to be 1,100 times greater than the diameter of the source, the area of the reflector would be 950331 times greater than the apparent visible area of the sun.
> 
> At a rough guess, this contraption would completely fill the sky (during daytime). I will take out my tape measure tomorrow morning and try to measure it, lol. My guess is that it might get a trifle warm here on earth, possibly uncomfortably so.


 
Are you sure that figure is correct? It sounds a bit large.


----------



## Ra (Sep 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> If the diameter of the reflector is to be 1,100 times greater than the diameter of the source, the area of the reflector would be 950331 times greater than the apparent visible area of the sun.



You are right DM,

This also means, if we want to concentrate all the light on earth, we cannot use a parabolic reflector, we need a ellipsodial reflector !!

But I think "global warming" will be severe !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

mikehill said:


> I think you've both already started ....


 
Largest flashlight in the Universe. Think of the throw on that baby. :devil:




> Global warming ?


 
No, Global burning


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 28, 2007)

This is starting to look a bit too expensive. Maybe you should consider taking Visa, MC, and AmExp instead of just PayPal?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> This is starting to look a bit too expensive. Maybe you should consider taking Visa, MC, and AmExp instead of just PayPal?


 
I'm thinking mortgage.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Ra said:


> You are right DM,
> 
> This also means, if we want to concentrate all the light on earth, we cannot use a parabolic reflector, we need a ellipsodial reflector !!
> 
> ...


 
What if we used a Quasar (The Short Arc of Space if you will) for the light source? That would be one trillion times the light of our sun. Then we could use a much smaller reflector.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Are you sure that figure is correct? It sounds a bit large.


Area = π r^2 = 3.14159*550*550 = 950,331. Yes, it is certainly large!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Area = π r^2 = 3.14159*550*550 = 950,331. Yes, it is certainly large!


 
Sorry I misread your post. I was thinking you were calculating the Diameter of the reflector to be 950K times the sun, which would be very large.

Why calculate the Area though? Why not just take the apparent angle of the Sun times 1100, to get the apparent angle of the reflector. I don't have "The Sky" loaded on my machine at the moment, so I can't tell you what the apparent angle of the Sun is.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL!! Guys, I'd say this thread has been hijacked and so darn glad!!


----------



## Steve CS (Sep 28, 2007)

Somewhere along this post it was mentioned that owning a HID is show-off-ish. I find it funny that those that post these types of replies like dragster's and probably even Nascar. It don't get any more macho/show-off-ish then that!!!!!!!! :nana::nana:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 28, 2007)

LED61 said:


> LOL!! Guys, I'd say this thread has been hijacked and so darn glad!!


 
LOL....funny LED61! You mean... :nana: 


Hey Nitro, did you get your Maxa Beam with a specific purpose in mind or is it just more of a really cool toy for you?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> LOL....funny LED61! You mean... :nana:
> 
> 
> Hey Nitro, did you get your Maxa Beam with a specific purpose in mind or is it just more of a really cool toy for you?


 
Yeah, driving my neighbors nuts. :devil: I'm sure I'll come up with other fun uses though.

BTW, I posted more beamshots in my "Got Throw" sig link.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I was thinking you were calculating the Diameter of the reflector to be 950K times the sun, which would be very large.
> 
> Why calculate the Area though? Why not just take the apparent angle of the Sun times 1100, to get the apparent angle of the reflector. I don't have "The Sky" loaded on my machine at the moment, so I can't tell you what the apparent angle of the Sun is.


LOL you're right, that would be a lot easier, although someone did ask about the area. 

The problem right now is that it is 07.30 here and the sun hasn't appeared yet, possibly because it is v. cloudy so I wouldn't be able to see it even if it has, so there isn't much point in getting my tape measure out just yet.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Yeah, driving my neighbors nuts. :devil: I'm sure I'll come up with other fun uses though.
> 
> BTW, I posted more beamshots in my "Got Throw" sig link.


 

Oh, good deal. I love that thread. I'll go and check it out


----------



## Sway (Sep 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Hey Sway, :wave:
> 
> How's the Blitz doing? You still running the same setup?
> 
> Did you happen to get a peek at my new toy (3rd picture down)? It took me 3 years, but I finally got one.  What's nice is I can use the same battery to run my CC. I'll be taking long distance shots over the weekend, so keep an eye out.



Hey Nitro,

Yep, I saw your new toy and I must say I’m very envious of your MaxaBeam snag :bow:

I had the chance to play with one for a weekend and decided it's a much need acquisition once I get the nest egg and retirement thing worked out…It’s really cutting into my funds right now 

Nice to see the Coleman Conversion up and running WOW! It’s defiantly a hand cannon lumen monster with throw….I had an idea you would be happy with the Kenrad D2S setup using that big reflector WOFF! WOFF! 

The Blitz is still up and running, I do need to build a new battery pack for it….I’m thinking of using Li-Ion this time around, the Sanyo 4/3A NiMH cells have served very well for the past few years but they are loosing capacity…Run time is down to around ½ hour give or take a little.

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:

A few old shots for entertainment 

MaxaBeam 1/2 mile






HID Blitz 1/2 mile





Later
Kelly


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Sep 29, 2007)

Every type of lighting utensil that is made has a purpose, if it didn’t have a purpose, or demand it would not be made, that being said, I know of no one that owns a HID, but I know plenty of people that own a Maglite flashlight. Just like a poster said before, everyone’s definition of (need) when it comes to lighting is going to be different, especially people who post on an Internet flashlight forum.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Sway, good to hear from you.

Yep, having the MB is like being a kid at Christmas, everynight.  And yes, that Kenrad D2S was definitely a good call. Thanks for showing me the light. :bow:

I'm running the CC off the battery that came with the MB. NiCad 7Ah. It's working pretty good so far. Though I'd like to get another battery. I good option would be LiIon D cells 7.5Ah, if they ever become available. I could make a nice lite weight belt with them. I was debating on using a bunch of C cells, but I thought I'd wait and see what happens with the D's. They've been threatening us with them for a while now. :shakehead

It's good to see those pictures again. Brings back memories. I'm in the process of finding a long range site myself. I think a good option will be Lake Michigan. I might be able to Max out the MaxaBeam, if I can find a pier and a lighthouse a couple miles apart. I'm anxious to try out the new light on the lake anyway. I just wish my dad was here to see it. I'm sure he's up there laughing at me though. :laughing:

Take care



Sway said:


> Hey Nitro,
> 
> Yep, I saw your new toy and I must say I’m very envious of your MaxaBeam snag :bow:
> 
> ...


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 29, 2007)

robo21 said:


> *This* might just be overkill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Loved that my friend...
Of course, even my dog knows its a laser not a hid...
But do you know the price and where I can buy one ???  
Love to one one of these... :devil:
Not sure if can carry one ... Does it come with a lanyard ???


----------



## Illum (Nov 2, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Sigh.....here we go again. :shakehead
> 
> There's some consolation in realizing that 2 cents will no longer buy anything.



well, luxluthor, what do you consider as _practical _uses for HID? While I can see the usage with a diffuser, as an area light, but I do not see HID based lights without a diffuser to be of much use in real life

If you really want my argument...then I can honestly say that luxeonIIIs and greater have no practical uses in my life, but again thats stated from _my _position


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 2, 2007)

Sway said:


> Hey Nitro,
> 
> Yep, I saw your new toy and I must say I’m very envious of your MaxaBeam snag :bow:
> 
> ...



Hi Kelly,

Since you are planning on making that Li-ion D belt I thought you might get a kick out of this. I know you will follow safe practices when working with that belt because you know it could resemble this in the wrong hands:






Thanks again for those D's. I've been busy practicing safe handling procedures myself.


----------



## KevinL (Nov 3, 2007)

I find it funny that the OP does what he does as a hobby, adopts what he does as a screen name, and asks us why we have too much light....

99.99% of the drivers I see on the road would be just as well served by a tiny 1.3 liter 4 banger econobox - for all they do is commute between work, home, and the mall. Why the need for anything more especially in today's world of global warming and rising oil prices? :nana:  or why do these cars even have more than 2 seats since there is only one person in them most of the time? And cars should be quiet.. nothing more obnoxious than a loud lawn-mower sounding thing ripping down the road and annoying everybody, right? 

(above all said in jest to make a point)

To each their own, people. Chill, live and let others live. Sometimes what they do doesn't make sense, but they have their reasons even if they are not immediately obvious. 

BTW, I love my HIDs, I drive an econobox myself (though not exactly 1.3L.. a bit more than that ) and I'm attending a car rally next weekend.


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually I drive and modify cars for a living, Kevin.
If this was not the case I would be in a hybrid.

Not sure How any of this is on topic though.



***Update:

My last post here, as of 11/12/07 Still no real world use where I needed a H.I.D.


----------

